# 2nd Forgeworld Horus Heresy book preview



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

There are some really nice sneak peaks of artwork I cant wait.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

When is UK Games Day


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

23rd September.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

CANNOOOOOT WAIT!! I was so hoping for this to be at Games Day 

Hopefully it'll be on sale with some minis to boot!


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Between this and the 6th Ed. Starter set I gonna be broke.


----------



## Glokkss (Jul 31, 2011)

EVERYONE BEWARE! GW's/FW's plan to BANKRUPT everyone shall commence soon! Tread Carefully.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Glokkss said:


> EVERYONE BEWARE! GW's/FW's plan to BANKRUPT everyone shall commence soon! Tread Carefully.


I have a _Fear to Tread_...


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> I have a _Fear to Tread_...


But my wallet will _*Know No Fear!*_

Oh boy thread bearing the marks of postering up a quote using HH titles!

Games Day 2012 cannot come quick enough now!


----------

